# Old School going New School



## the_fish (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I found this forum and thought it would be a great place to hang out and talk archery. A little about my self, I started shooting at the age of 10 and kinda gave it up at 18 when I got out of school and started moving around, now I am pretty settled and got back into it. I have been shooting fingers and slip tab all my life until I got my new bow, a Bowtech Guardian I got on clearance yesterday and now I have to shoot release and my first full day shooting did not go so well, the guys forgot to glue in my inserts on my arrows so they all pulled out I only got to shoot for about 20 min until they where all loose, and this release takes a lot of getting used to, I am all over the place. I hope it gets better......


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Take your time and it will get smoother and better.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## the_fish (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I hope this release thing starts getting better, I am having a hard time being consistent with it. I almost want to brace my self when i pull the trigger like I am waiting for a kick from a gun...... Just pratice pratice pratice.......


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* the fish. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

It just takes practice.

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Patience is the name of the game.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Good Luck

Welcome to AT


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------

